
U.S. safety agency (NHTSA) says 'did not assess' Tesla Autopilot effectiveness - Vik1ng
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-autopilot/u-s-safety-agency-says-did-not-assess-tesla-autopilot-effectiveness-idUSKBN1I334A
======
danso
Seems like a straightforward admission, I wonder what the decision process (if
any) was for publishing it on the same day of Tesla's earnings call?

~~~
zzzzzzzza
'The agency said on Wednesday its crash rate comparison “did not evaluate
whether Autosteer was engaged” and “did not assess the effectiveness of this
technology.”' Wednesday was yesterday

~~~
danso
The Tesla earnings call was also Wednesday (yesterday).

